# It's Gotten So Much Worse. I need help!



## IamNumber1 (Dec 16, 2009)

I don't even know where to start. I believe I made a topic before with all my details of my history. I just can't handle it anymore. The last few years it has gotten worse but I thought it was being settled. It got worse when I started a new school for a trade. The first year was awful. But then my doctor prescribed me some pill that I don't know ff the top of my head. I think the pill didn't really do anything but in my head I was taking something so I think it made me more comfortable to live everyday and my nerves were settled. The 2nd year of school was completely fine and I was great. This last year IN school was fine, but outside was horrible.Since September I haven't been the same. I haven't gone to the bathroom normal and have had gas constantly and it's not normal gas. I also burp a lot, more then the average person does. The gas is unbearable and going to the bathroom is painful. Most of the time I go through major pain when going to the bathroom. I'm in there for at least 10 minutes longer. I apologize for the awkwardness of these details but I don't know how else to explain them. I use toilet paper 10x more. When I do go to the bathroom, it feels like nothing comes out but a lot does. I can't explain the feeling. It's smooth and very soft, definitely not normal when I've been going to the bathroom like this since September. What's happened in September that could be this? Well I joined a football league and thats when I recall it being anything that made my nerves go crazy. Also starting school around this time. First day for football, I had to use the bathroom like crazy and it slowly built up for 30 mins. First day after I went to the bathroom I still had pain when I arrived at the field but after getting there and warming up, everything was fine. BUT every single time we played after that first day, I found out there were "portal potties" there. So in my head for a worst case scenario I could use the bathroom. Awesome, Right? No. Because I had a back up plan I use the bathroom so much more when playing football. You know how embarrassing that is? Every time I arrived on the field, I would use the bathroom right away. I would use the bathroom before leaving my house too. Towards the last games of the season, I used the bathroom a total of 5 times within 1 hour. Would wake up at 7:50 and use the bathroom twice at my house. Another time when I arrived at the field, another time when warming up, and once more before we start the game. Games start at 9:00am. 5 times is not normal. During that same time, while I was sitting on the sideline I had a nervous break down of some kind or a somewhat anxiety attack. I was thinking in my head "Oh I hope I dont have to use the bathroom". Then my stomach starts turning and I didn't want to just leave in the middle of the game to use the bathroom, embarrassing. Everything starts to get black, I get sweaty, I start to lose feeling throughout my body, it is the absolute worst feeling in the world. Even after the football season ended this pain kept on continuing. I hate it and it has destroyed my social life. I can't go out anymore because I have to use the bathroom every time I go out. This social part of it has started to happen the last couple years. I have to make excuses to my friends saying I have work or something. I rather not go out then embarrass myself using the bathroom every time I go out, multiple times!I write this because I need help. The football league is about to start again, at the end of the week. Unfortunately it's at another location so I have no clue if there is "portal potties" there. I already said I would play and I can't keep hiding from this problem. Sports is one of the last things I can do that I love. If I can't even do something I love, I don't even know what to do anymore. I can't say no I won't play, because I won't get asked next time to play. I need advice, I also need advice on what to eat to help this. Any suggestion is greatly appreciated. I am absolutely terrified to play football this week and afraid my stomach will hurt and I will need to use the bathroom and there won't be any solution.Few more things, my stomach now turns within 5-10 seconds and I need to go to the bathroom. Before it used to build up for 30mins - 60 mins then I would use the bathroom. My doctor has finally suggested I go see a Gastroenterologist or whatever. I believe a lot of this has to do with my nerves, but at the same time I dont know why. I love playing football, but im nervous for some reason to play. I'm going in a little less then 2 weeks. I have also taken accutane, which I think one of the side effects is ibs and croans disease. I don't know what to do anymore, I can't live like this.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Have you tried taking a probiotic? What else have you tried to manage your symptoms?? Have you tried to rid yourself of the anxiety you seem to have around playing the sport? A Mental Health Professional could help guide you and teach you how to be more relaxed about things. If not please look into self relaxation techniques and use them before, during and after practice.When you use the bathroom is it always diarrhea?


----------



## IamNumber1 (Dec 16, 2009)

BQ said:


> Have you tried taking a probiotic? What else have you tried to manage your symptoms?? Have you tried to rid yourself of the anxiety you seem to have around playing the sport? A Mental Health Professional could help guide you and teach you how to be more relaxed about things. If not please look into self relaxation techniques and use them before, during and after practice.When you use the bathroom is it always diarrhea?


I'm currently taking hyoscyamine but I don't think its working and that's all I took. Hopefully the Gastroenterologist will help out next week.I don't know how to get rid of the anxiety I have. The thing that makes me mad the most is that I love playing football and all sports. It's extremely frustrating that one of the things I love in life is going to disappear from my life because of IBS. I think the only fear I have is having to use the bathroom while playing or standing on the sideline. Most times during the game though I don't even think about it. But from the time I leave my house till I get to the field my stomach is a mess. I think another fear I have is if I have to use the bathroom in the middle of the game, it's embarrassing. Now if the games were in the afternoon I think I would a lot better, it seems like my stomach is a mess in the morning the most. I'm going to try and wake up an hour before leaving and try to calm myself and think positively but I dont know how much that will help.Does anyone have any self relaxation techniques they suggest? I always try to take long deep breaths.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

> I'm currently taking hyoscyamine


Hyoscyamine is an antispasmodic - slows the gut contractions down - not an anti diarrheal.. just so you know. Imodium is an antidiarrheal.


> I don't know how to get rid of the anxiety I have.


Like I said a therapist can help you with that. Also just throw "relaxation techniques" into your favorite search engine for more info.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

> Does anyone have any self relaxation techniques they suggest?


Take a look at the links below - the hypnotherapy program of relaxation sessions have helped some people greatly including myself.


----------



## IamNumber1 (Dec 16, 2009)

BQ said:


> Hyoscyamine is an antispasmodic - slows the gut contractions down - not an anti diarrheal.. just so you know. Imodium is an antidiarrheal.Like I said a therapist can help you with that. Also just throw "relaxation techniques" into your favorite search engine for more info.


What do you suggest I take that I can buy from a CVS or Walgreens that will help stop the diarrhea? Is there something that I can help stop it/not begin to happen if I take it in the morning an hour before my game? Should I just take imodium? I know your not a doctor and I should ask him, but in the meantime I just would like some opinions on the anti-diarrhea.


----------



## Calistokid (Apr 14, 2012)

If you can afford to go to an acupuncturist who specializes in IBS you should go. while i have issues now with severe constipation Now, it does help with all kinds of issue relating to IBS.In the beginning when I was diagnosed 11 years ago, I started to keep a diary of all the foods I ate which just made my overly excited stomach worse and made me go every 10 minutes. black pepper, spicy foods, milk, onions, garlic etc... Meditation also helps calm the body as well as that overactive stomach. It may sound boring but it really does help when frequency in bowel movement is the problem.I really hope this helps at least a little bit.


----------



## IamNumber1 (Dec 16, 2009)

thanks for the replies and suggestions. I went to the football game today and had almost 0 problems. Driving there was pretty much normal and no problems. But when I arrived closer and closer I started to have some gas. No pains in the stomach though. During the game I maybe had one or two moments of pain but on a scale from 1-100 and 100 being painful, it was probably like a 5 or 10 at most, so very little.Few things I did here, I'm following up because maybe this could help others and I know I'm not done yet on finding the exact problems. I searched on youtube about meditating. I listened to some of the examples and tried them out. I meditated, or at least I thought I was, last night to calm myself and my stomach. While meditating I listened to my ipod with calm and relaxation music. One of the songs I had was just water flowing in the background with birds chirping, just to help me calm myself. I also did this for 30 mins before the game this morning too. Also listened to the music in my car too. Another thing I downloaded was The Raven that was narrated by James Earl Jones. I don't know what it is, but his voice seems so calm and helped me not think about my stomach and only on the story of The Raven. Again, I know its weird but it helped. Also forgot to mention I did get up about an hour or hour and a half to take a shower and not wake up 10 mins before leaving. I get to actually think about everything.Oh, I also took 2 Imodium capsules about an hour before the game. I want to think that helped, but not sure. I took two because the directions say: "2 caplets after the first loose stool; 1 caplet after each subsequent loose stool; but no more then 4 caplets in 24 hours." What does it mean when it says "2 caplets after the first loose stool". Again I know I should consult with my doctor, but what is your opinion on taking 1 or 2?Few other things. I ate almost nothing this whole week. I lost around 5-10lbs. I know its not healthy but I need to get in shape at the same time even though I only weight around 160. I would eat bananas and hoagies. I know hoagies is probably not the best, but its also not the worst. Least it wasn't fast food. The night before, I don't think I ate anything for almost 40 hours straight. I was exhausted and week, I just had to eat something on Saturday night to have energy for the game. So I ate a hoagie, chips, and ice tea. Not the best, but again not the worst. Least it was something.I was going to "Reward" myself by eating a pizza, cheese steak, or something that I love to eat but would be highly discouraged to eat with IBS after the game. But you know what, maybe I have to sacrifice from now on until at least the football season is over. So I won't be eating something that bad. I'm going to try my hardest to continue my diet. It's just so hard to do because I still have a high metabolism.But I do want to ask, what do you suggest I eat? I need some specific foods I can eat. Right now I'm going to be eating a salad for every night for dinner but I need more choices.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

You MUST eat.. Not eating and skipping meals WILL backfire on you once you begin eating. So undereating or skipping meals will make Diarrhea worse. Plus you can get sick from being underweight. USE Loperamide (what is in Imodium) to control the diarrhea. Or calcium _carbonate_ supplements have also been known to firm up D. See the 1st page of the "Linda's Calcium" theread pinned to the top of the Diarrhea forum for instructions. Anti-spasmodic meds must come from a Dr via prescription.Also please read this... it is VERY important!:http://www.ibsgroup.org/node/515


----------



## DAD (Jun 12, 2009)

IamNumber1 said:


> thanks for the replies and suggestions. I went to the football game today and had almost 0 problems. Driving there was pretty much normal and no problems. But when I arrived closer and closer I started to have some gas. No pains in the stomach though. During the game I maybe had one or two moments of pain but on a scale from 1-100 and 100 being painful, it was probably like a 5 or 10 at most, so very little.Few things I did here, I'm following up because maybe this could help others and I know I'm not done yet on finding the exact problems. I searched on youtube about meditating. I listened to some of the examples and tried them out. I meditated, or at least I thought I was, last night to calm myself and my stomach. While meditating I listened to my ipod with calm and relaxation music. One of the songs I had was just water flowing in the background with birds chirping, just to help me calm myself. I also did this for 30 mins before the game this morning too. Also listened to the music in my car too. Another thing I downloaded was The Raven that was narrated by James Earl Jones. I don't know what it is, but his voice seems so calm and helped me not think about my stomach and only on the story of The Raven. Again, I know its weird but it helped. Also forgot to mention I did get up about an hour or hour and a half to take a shower and not wake up 10 mins before leaving. I get to actually think about everything.Oh, I also took 2 Imodium capsules about an hour before the game. I want to think that helped, but not sure. I took two because the directions say: "2 caplets after the first loose stool; 1 caplet after each subsequent loose stool; but no more then 4 caplets in 24 hours." What does it mean when it says "2 caplets after the first loose stool". Again I know I should consult with my doctor, but what is your opinion on taking 1 or 2?Few other things. I ate almost nothing this whole week. I lost around 5-10lbs. I know its not healthy but I need to get in shape at the same time even though I only weight around 160. I would eat bananas and hoagies. I know hoagies is probably not the best, but its also not the worst. Least it wasn't fast food. The night before, I don't think I ate anything for almost 40 hours straight. I was exhausted and week, I just had to eat something on Saturday night to have energy for the game. So I ate a hoagie, chips, and ice tea. Not the best, but again not the worst. Least it was something.I was going to "Reward" myself by eating a pizza, cheese steak, or something that I love to eat but would be highly discouraged to eat with IBS after the game. But you know what, maybe I have to sacrifice from now on until at least the football season is over. So I won't be eating something that bad. I'm going to try my hardest to continue my diet. It's just so hard to do because I still have a high metabolism.But I do want to ask, what do you suggest I eat? I need some specific foods I can eat. Right now I'm going to be eating a salad for every night for dinner but I need more choices.


Hi IAmNumber1,You are asking what should you eat? Eat whatever foods you are NOT allergic or intolerant to or you can expect constant allergy symptomatic problems since allergies cause energy blockages and that can/does get worse over time if they are not cleared out and can lead to serious illnesses longer term. Now how can you instantly know what you are allergic to or not? . . . by using MRT or muscle response testing on anything you want to know this answer to as it is quick, accurate and non-invasive. This is taught along with the NAET allergy elimination technique. By MRT testing for individual foods or other substances before eating or coming in contact with them, you can decide to avoid that item altogether if shows up as an allergen or treat for it if you want to use it or eat it in the future. This sure makes life a lot more pleasant as you can avoid any unpleasant allergy symptom surprises by knowing in advance before eating it (food). Everyone today should be educated and taught to do this since we live in such a toxic world with new foods and chemical substances coming into existence each and every day and they are allergens to many people. My spouse and I have used these methods successfully over many of the past 10 years and continue to do so.The probiotic Cyto Matrix Multi Strain 11 was listed on another site as one out of many tried that relieved that particular member completely of her IBS symptoms, but that was her reporting as I have no experience with it . . . just passing on the information as many are also looking for a successful pro-biotic too and maybe this one can help others too.Also learn to keep your nerves calmed since this can fan the flames of further gastro-intestional issues. Just learn to test and treat or eliminate your allergens and you will have a lot of the battle won and please do try to learn MRT as it will make your live so much easier now and in the future.DAD


----------



## threeheadedmonkey (Aug 9, 2006)

I have similar issues with going places and usually take 2-3 immodium before leaving the house. If you haven't done this before i'd say this is what helped you have 0 problems. I've been taking it for around 4-5 years now even though i know it isn't a permanent solution but I've been unable to find any other way to allow myself to go out and live my life. With my symptoms i do find if it is a regular activity if you stop the immodium after afew times you may be desensitized and ok in the future.


----------



## IamNumber1 (Dec 16, 2009)

Thank you for the replies guys. But it seems like its gone back to being bad again. So since that Sunday that I did fine, the next sunday (the one that just passed) I had major stomach problems. So frustrating because that whole week I wasn't nervous and I felt confident that my stomach would be fine because of the first time. This time I only took 1 Imodium instead of 2, I don't know why. I also ate a hoagie the day before and that was it.I had my visit with the gastroenterologist and I wasn't really happy with the visit. He just gave me suggestions on what to eat and didn't really provide any helpful solutions. I have to get an x-ray done so maybe he is waiting till the results come back to proceed on what he suggests I do. He did give me a prescription called Dicyclomine which is a smaller circled tablet that is smaller then the prescription I was taking earlier called Hyoscyamine. I honestly don't know what to do now. I think I'm going to just do what I did the first week and barely eat anything on friday and saturday and not sure if I will be taking 2 Imodium pills or take the new prescription. I need to find way to calm my nerves.


----------

